
Why switching jobs is almost always a great idea - alexpotato
https://www.negotiatewith.us/blog/why-switching-jobs-is-almost-always-a-good-idea?aahq
======
CarolineW
Significant discussion when you first submitted this three years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779799)

But since then you've submitted it multiple times to no discussion at all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14701448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14701448)
(6 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14635723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14635723)
(15 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586115)
(21 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14487049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14487049)
(35 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14434003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14434003)
(43 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409248)
(47 days ago)

So I'm interested to know - why are you submitting this repeatedly?

